# limit on trout for the pigeon?



## flyfisher502 (Aug 17, 2015)

Heading up to the Pigeon soon for some camping and fishing. I plan on keeping fish but not sure on the rules of river, if some one could link the DNR website that holds all that info or if some one could just tell me that would also be appreciated. Thanks to all!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79119_79146_82436---,00.html

Take this link down to inland guide and regs link. There is gear restricted water on the pigeon, so make sure you know where that is too. Good luck, beatutiful country up there and the fishing os usually okay too!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

flyfisher502 said:


> Heading up to the Pigeon soon for some camping and fishing. I plan on keeping fish but not sure on the rules of river, if some one could link the DNR website that holds all that info or if some one could just tell me that would also be appreciated. Thanks to all!


Look on page 42 of the 2019 Fishing Guide for the regs on the gear-restricted sections.

*Pigeon River*:Cheboygan and Otsego Cos.) from Elk Hill Campground Horse Trail (T32N, R1W, S10; 45° 10’ 50.753" N/ 84° 25’ 27.866" W) to Pine Grove Campground Stairs (T33N, R1W, S17; 45° 14’ 38.497" N/ 84° 26’ 47.983" W): Fishing Season: open all year; Possession Season: last Sat. in April – Sep. 30 for brook trout and brown trout; open all year for rainbow trout; *Tackle: artificial lures only; Daily Possession Limit: 2 trout; with no more than 1 brown trout; Size Limits: minimum size limit: brook trout and rainbow trout — 10"; brown trout — 12". *Mileage: 5.3 miles.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Nothing like asking someone else to do your home work.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Martin Looker said:


> Nothing like asking someone else to do your home work.


Come on now, Looker, that doesn't really bother you now does it? Is this forum not for education as well?


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I found the best spots with a county map book and hundreds of miles on my truck. I learned the rules by reading the book and yes I check for changes every year. So if someone cannot figure these simple things out for themselves maybe they should stay in camp.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Martin Looker said:


> I found the best spots with a county map book and hundreds of miles on my truck. I learned the rules by reading the book and yes I check for changes every year. So if someone cannot figure these simple things out for themselves maybe they should stay in camp.


Maybe you should lobby the mods to make a rule that no how-to questions be asked on these forums.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Ask all you want just don't expect too many answers.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Martin Looker said:


> Ask all you want just don't expect too many answers.


 I'd rather have a fellow sportsman ask on here and get provided proper information than not know the rules and get in trouble. He only asked for regulations on a well known stream, not for anyone's honey hole.


----------

